# New lightening deal... DEAL ENDED



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

Just got a text!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Laurie!

Looks like it starts about 7:30 PM ET? In about 44 minutes.










Betsy

Sent from my KFire HDX8.9 using Tapatalk


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Note that this speaker seems to be selling for $40 on Amazon right now--so $15 is still a bargain, but not quite as much of one as the SO would like you to believe.



It is well reviewed. I'm probably going to give it a go. We could use it in the kitchen.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

They were gone in under two minutes, though if you wanted one, it's worth checking again every few minutes to see if any that were placed in a cart were not purchased.  You have only so long after putting one in the cart to purchase it.

Thanks, LaurieB for posting about it, I would have missed it otherwise!

Betsy


----------



## Basket lady (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow, those sold out quick!


----------



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I got one, my first SO.  (I'm still sore about not getting a PW).  I hesitated too, when I saw the normal sale price of $40, but I figure a decent wireless speaker might be useful.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

You can also connect it to a non-Bluetooth device using a 3.5mm to 3.5mm cable, available through Amazon or Radio Shack.  It was pretty well reviewed.

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I got one too! I debated when I saw it wasn't quite the deal they made it look like at first, but $15 for a bluetooth speaker is a deal if it's a good one. It's my first SO deal too...usually I'm not home near my Fire when I get the notice about the upcoming deal.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay to those who got one!

Betsy


----------



## laurieb (Mar 7, 2011)

Glad you guys got one. 

This is my first lightening deal on my first Kindle!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I got the text alert to the deal . . . but it's not something I need so I didn't bother.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I  decided I'm going to use it in the quilting studio.  I use my tablets quite often there to watch movies while I work, and I've had an awkward set of speakers that I have to plug in with a 3.5mm jack cable.  This will replace those and they will go to Goodwill.

Betsy


----------



## 68564 (Mar 17, 2013)

Those that got one, please report back on what you think of them in a couple days when you get them.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Mine is supposed to arrive today.  Will let you know.

Betsy


----------



## lynnfw1 (Nov 20, 2012)

Ugh.  When I got my shipping notice, I realized I had been charged the regular $39.99 price, even though I completed my purchase within the allotted amount of time.  What's worse is, the CS representative refunded an incorrect amount of $15.00.  I have emailed a second request.  If it wasn't due to arrive today, I would have preferred to just cancel the order.

I usually have much better luck with Amazon Customer Service.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep after them, Lynn!

Betsy


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Mine should be here today as well.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Got mine--it's smaller than I expected.  About 7" wide.  The box must be the 9" dimension on the product page.  But it has great sound.  Paired easily with my iPad and with my Fire HDX.  You press and hold on a button on the top to pair it. I think on the product page, it said it could pair with up to eight devices?  Don't hold me to that.

Volume is good, a little light on bass perhaps.

You can operate both your iOS devices and your Fire using the buttons on the top--pausing music, playing, jumping from song to song.  The volume control operates separately from the device.

I'm going to get a lot of use out of it.

Betsy


----------

